# Make.conf for Intel Core 2 Duo [Solved]

## arhenius

I'm installing Gentoo on an Intel Core 2 Duo Machine. Since some programs I use are still hard masked for the amd64 arch, I'm going to use this processos as a 32 bit one. I read the gentoo wiki on this subject, but I still have one doubt: since the kernel is configured with SMP (2 processors), should I use MAKEOPTS="-j2" or MAKEOPTS="-j3"?

Regards,

----------

## eXt

It is recommended to use -j(n+1) where n is the number of cpu's/cores, that is -j3 in your case.

----------

## arhenius

Thank you, eXt    :Smile: 

----------

